# Man cave bathroom



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

went and did some work in this home and found a urinal installed down stairs in the bathroom sort of a man cave thing going ... 
fairly expensive urinal valve on the thing...

..... thought it looked ok until I got to see the back side plumbing job.....I guess it will work ok going to the sewage pit.... the long arm seems to be under a little strain at the elbow but I guess it wont get used all that much to ever stop up with
the nasty stuff...... the backing is wimpy looking too

I guess they just tied onto the rough stub for the lavatory drain to do this job.... A tee and cleanout would have been nice instead of that short sweep elbow.... A vent is asking too much.....



I wonder if when the pit comes on will it siphon out the built in trap?? 

sure glad they used primer and did it right....:devil3:..

https://photos.app.goo.gl/G5RgaCaTsgYkmRS52


https://photos.app.goo.gl/Miz1XvfN30QkjzqQ2


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like a pretty big lean on the flush valve.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> Looks like a pretty big lean on the flush valve.



I would not hang onto the flush valve while pissing, you might pull it through the wall


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

When that floor drain clogges up I wonder how many PEE flush's before they 
figure out the problem ?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You see plumbing is easy! You can pry the pipe in the vent 90. Hammer arresters, what are those? The flush valve looks as straight as the drunk who will be using it! HA! :surprise:


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I have a urinal in my basement bathroom... 

On a side note:
In no way shape or form is my basement(large screen plasma, PS4, enterment-Center, sound system, bar, workshop, etc) considered a “man cave”!

I will not let a GF/Wife consider the rest of my house- hers-and forcing Me into a basement to be limited, to decorate/live/dewl in a part of MY house that is out of sight and called a “man cave”. 
If you have a “man cave” your gf/wife owns your b_llz!

A buddy gave me a “man-cave” sign, which got thrown out. 
All of our entertaining in done I my basement..

Sorry that’s my opinion on 
“Man caves”


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> I have a urinal in my basement bathroom...
> 
> On a side note:
> In no way shape or form is my basement(large screen plasma, PS4, enterment-Center, sound system, bar, workshop, etc) considered a “man cave”!
> ...


Some have "man caves" and I have my "man house"! I have my small bungalow and my girlfriend has her condo... I can't live with or endure a woman full time, nope.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> > I have a urinal in my basement bathroom...
> ...


I hear that!


----------



## bestplumberstsv (Jul 30, 2018)

This is great!
https://horizonplumbing.com.au


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

bestplumberstsv said:


> This is great!
> https://horizonplumbing.com.au


Even better if you post your intro as asked....................


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

bestplumberstsv said:


> This is great!
> https://dickheadhorizonplumbing.com.au



just another retard trying to plug his crappy plumbing company..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Some have "man caves" and I have my "man house"! I have my small bungalow and my girlfriend has her condo... I can't live with or endure a woman full time, nope.


outstanding...........I have my man house and vacation man house out in the country, since I paid for everything I have it my way...seems females always want to change $hit around to make them feel important or just to aggravate the crap out of you..:vs_poop:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

He has gone byby!


----------

